# 2005 Nissan Altima with rotted floor boards



## kmccalsky (Oct 18, 2011)

I am an autobody tech that lives and works in Massachusetts. I just received a customers 2005 Altima in for minor repairs. The car is in near perfect condition, frequently washed and waxed. I was shocked when I looked underneath the car and saw both right and left side floor boards were rotted, the driver's side rotted completely through. I called the local nissan dealership and they informed me that the car was 6 years old. They just send them to the body shop and charge $440 a side to fix (must be a common problem, they new exactly what the shop charges). I called Nissan America and they informed me they have no record of there being a rust issue with the altimas. I just thought thought I woud see if there are any other owners other there with similiar problems with their nissans. 

If nothing else, if you are going to buy an altima, make sure you check the floor boards really well.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The car may have been a salvage job from a flooded area.


----------



## kmccalsky (Oct 18, 2011)

The owner has had the car since new. So there was no flood history with this car. There is no other rust on the car, the rear floor area is perfect. The rust on the front floor boards started around the factory openings in the front floor pan. I believe there is a problem with the manufacturing process that is leaving this area exposed. There are a lot of other people with similiar problems with the altimas. I'm sure the salted roads in my geographic area probably speeds up the rust, but there is no way a car should rust this quickly.


----------



## kmccalsky (Oct 18, 2011)

Latest news, Nissan contacted my customer with the 2005 Altima. They are not acknowledging that there is a defect from Nissan, but want the customer to take their car to a local dealership so the problem can be resolved. I really hope Nissan stands behind this, I know it would go a long way towards if I'll ever recommend Nissan to prospective buyers.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your not the first person I've heard mention rust issues on the 2002 and later Altimas. Seems to be an issue primarily in those states that use salt on the roads or are near the ocean. Also an issue on R50 Pathfinders.


----------



## kmccalsky (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a followup. I contacted Nissan America, they informed me that there was no indication that these altimas have any rust issues. I then contacted the NHTSA and filed a complaint on behalf of my customer due to the advance rust and rot on the floor boards of this car (possible safety issue???). A rep from Nissan then contacted my customer and asked them to bring the car to a local dealership. The floorboards were repaired at no cost to my customer. Nissan then followed up with my customer to make sure they were satisfied with the repairs.


----------



## sjg971 (Jul 3, 2011)

*2005 Altima Rotted Floor Boards*

My wife has the 2005 Altima with the same problem. When you sent to the dealership was the car still under warranty?
Do you know what dealership fixed the floor boards for your customer?


----------



## kmccalsky (Oct 18, 2011)

My customer went to Mastria Nissan for the repair. Their car was out of warranty. Nissan both locally and Nissan America were not initially helpfull. I called the NHTSA and filed a complaint on behalf of my customers. The rot was so bad that I reported it as a safety concern, vapors could enter the passenger compartment. Just be persistant. Nissan makes a great car, but there is a MAJOR design flaw that causes the floors to rot out here in the Northeast.


----------

